# My Silly Surfers Builds



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

After selling to a friend all (but "Boss Fink and Tweedy") the Rat Fink, Weird Ohs, the 4 "Lindberg Loonies" and the Monogram "Super Fuzz" kits I built, I decided to build them again...and this time keep them! I also will build the 4 Hawk "Frantics" and the 5 "Silly Surfers". And, if Atlantis blesses us figure modelers by reissuing the 3 "Freddy Flypogger" kits, I'll be in Model Heaven!
Any-who, Here are some photos of the Silly Surfers I just finished a couple weeks ago. 
I did make a few "adjustments" to the kits. See if you can tell what they are.
Have fun!

Phil


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Really nice work on all 5 models! Very colorful!!!!!
Steve


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I'm not familiar enough with these models to spot your alterations, Rhino', so you've clearly integrated them well with the kit details. Really nice, clean work on all of 'em!


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Nicely Done! I built these for my neighbor years ago. Might have to find another set!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Mark McGovern said:


> I'm not familiar enough with these models to spot your alterations, Rhino', so you've clearly integrated them well with the kit details. Really nice, clean work on all of 'em!


Me as well, but the two guesses I would make is you changed out the surfboards and/or moved the birds/carbs around. 

And two questions - 

Did the guy hanging ten have a band aid in the original?

And is the guy driving the Woody supposed to be naked?

:cheers2:


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

They're pretty cheap on Ebay...and there's lots of them out there!


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

"Hot Dogger Hangin' Ten" didn't come with the band aid. I painted that on him, as shown on the box art.
"Woodie on a Surfari"...he does have pants on.
The surf boards are the ones that go with (the respected) kits.
The birds (the ones I did use in the kits)..."Beach Bunny's" is located correctly, "Hodad's" is also where it belongs (according to the box art) and the sea gull with the "Hot Dogger Hangin' Ten" isn't shown on the box art, but they include one in the kit to be placed where (the builder) wishes to locate it.

Some hints as to "alterations" I made to the kits...
Beach Bunny has 4
Hodad has 2
Hot Dogger only has 1
Ridin Tandem has only 1
Woodie has only 1

Phil


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Gnarly, dude!!


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Super, super job on all.


----------



## Seadragon7 (Oct 28, 2009)

rhinooctopus said:


> After selling to a friend all (but "Boss Fink and Tweedy") the Rat Fink, Weird Ohs, the 4 "Lindberg Loonies" and the Monogram "Super Fuzz" kits I built, I decided to build them again...and this time keep them! I also will build the 4 Hawk "Frantics" and the 5 "Silly Surfers". And, if Atlantis blesses us figure modelers by reissuing the 3 "Freddy Flypogger" kits, I'll be in Model Heaven!
> Any-who, Here are some photos of the Silly Surfers I just finished a couple weeks ago.
> I did make a few "adjustments" to the kits. See if you can tell what they are.
> Have fun!
> ...


Just started my collection and have two of them done. Really like your work.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

With the # hints for each of them, relocating the Pelican to the left side of wave crest is my guess for the one on the Hot Dogger.....


----------

